# Phoenix Gold M44



## paintrodsey (Nov 15, 2006)

I just picked up a phoenix gold m44 for cheap, i couldn't pass it up. I know they say 4 x 55 at 13.8V, but this is way underrated. Does anyone know how much power these amps actually produced?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

paintrodsey said:


> I just picked up a phoenix gold m44 for cheap, i couldn't pass it up. I know they say 4 x 55 at 13.8V, but this is way underrated. Does anyone know how much power these amps actually produced?


Uhm, it's rated for the distortion figure given. If you measure at a higher distortion level, the wattage is higher. Simple.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Being that I'm a member at the PG Phorums, I believe it was stated at one point at about 80 x 4 at 4 ohms at 14.4 v

A lot of help envisionelec was.


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

I've owned every M-series model. I would agree the M44 is underrated and likely in 80wpc range at 4ohm.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I still have one of every model . Expect all M amps to at the very least double its rated power. 

I've seen the M25 make 100w x 2 rms, its only rated at 25 x 2.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

smgreen20 said:


> Being that I'm a member at the PG Phorums, I believe it was stated at one point at about 80 x 4 at 4 ohms at 14.4 v
> 
> A lot of help envisionelec was.


If you know what I am saying, then I am of great help. I build lots of amps in the 500W range, and yeah, they'll DO 800W, but at eight times the rated distortion. That's not underrated, however.


----------



## Mackenzie (May 11, 2008)

Geat amps that are very underrated.. Cant wait to get mine fixed..


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

envisionelec said:


> If you know what I am saying, then I am of great help. I build lots of amps in the 500W range, and yeah, they'll DO 800W, but at eight times the rated distortion. That's not underrated, however.


Yes, but you didn't give any realistic numbers for him to use. That's like saying my truck does 0-60, but takes more gas. Where was the point? Most reviews I see state at.5% and 1% THD their rated output. In PGs case they rate at their given spec of 12v/13.8v at .05% THD and would be (Just random numbers) something like 30/55 watts. When in reality it's like 50/85 watts at that THD and input voltage. Not knocking you, just some missed or left out info, that's all.


----------



## damo4833 (Oct 27, 2011)

Curious case to know which M series would be nice for two 8" Apine typeR subs .... sq baby!!!! M100??


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

damo4833 said:


> Curious case to know which M series would be nice for two 8" Apine typeR subs .... sq baby!!!! M100??


The M100 would be my choice or even the M50.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

paintrodsey said:


> I just picked up a phoenix gold m44 for cheap, i couldn't pass it up.


Make sure the amp has been recapped or send it out for service.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

M50 or the M100 would do very well. 

And damn man, reviving a 5 year old thread........ guess we can't blame you for not doing a search.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I got both, the M50 board I had to trade/swap for a damaged/burnt one from a Bandit. But am in the process of repairing that burnt section of the PCB...can't find time as am currently working out of town. 

The M100 I picked up in mint condition, and yes I replaced the caps. Anyone interested in this beauty? Or the M50 once I get it repaired?


----------

